# Do you HATE sin?



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2004)

I pray this be true of me!

Hebrews 1:9 Thou hast loved righteousness, and hated iniquity; therefore God, even thy God, hath anointed thee with the oil of gladness above thy fellows

Psalm 97:10 Ye that love the LORD, hate evil: he preserveth the souls of his saints; he delivereth them out of the hand of the wicked

Psalm 101:3 I will set no wicked thing before mine eyes: I hate the work of them that turn aside; it shall not cleave to me. 

Psalm 119:104 Through thy precepts I get understanding: therefore I hate every false way. 

Psalm 119:113 I hate vain thoughts: but thy law do I love

Psalm 119:163 I hate and abhor lying: but thy law do I love. 

Proverbs 6:16 These six things doth the LORD hate: yea, seven are an abomination unto him: 17 A proud F21 look, a lying tongue, and hands that shed innocent blood, 18 An heart that deviseth wicked imaginations, feet that be swift in running to mischief, 19 A false witness that speaketh lies, and he that soweth discord among brethren. 

Proverbs 8:13 The fear of the LORD is to hate evil: pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way, and the froward mouth, do I hate.

Amos 5:15 Hate the evil, and love the good, and establish judgment in the gate: it may be that the LORD God of hosts will be gracious unto the remnant of Joseph. 

Romans 12:9 Let love be without dissimulation. Abhor that which is evil; cleave to that which is good

Hebrews 1:9 Thou hast loved righteousness, and hated iniquity; therefore God, even thy God, hath anointed thee with the oil of gladness above thy fellows


----------



## Ivan (Dec 29, 2004)

Obviously, the answer to your question is YES! But, of course, we love it too. It's a difficult battle we wages and often, too often, we attempt to wage it in and by our flesh. I believe in progressive sanctification. God's still workin' on me!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes I hate it !!


----------



## larryjf (Jan 1, 2005)

I hate all sin.
I hate my sin most of all.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

Don't forget Psalm 139:

19 Surely thou wilt slay the wicked, O God: depart from me therefore, ye bloody men. 

20 For they speak against thee wickedly, [and] thine enemies take [thy name] in vain. 

21 Do not I hate them, O LORD, that hate thee? and am not I grieved with those that rise up against thee? 

22 I hate them with perfect hatred: I count them mine enemies. 

23 Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts: 

24 And see if [there be any] wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2005)

Good one Andrew!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Don't forget Psalm 139:
> 
> 19 Surely thou wilt slay the wicked, O God: depart from me therefore, ye bloody men.
> ...



One of my most favorite Psalms.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2005)

I printed it and plan on hanging it.


----------



## govols (Jan 2, 2005)

But to what degree do we hate sin? Is there order that we hate sin ( 1 to ... )?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmmmm

I can't imagine there is a "scale". I suppose the balance is not hating people. It can be hard to HATE sin and still love or try and reach out to people within it.


----------



## andreas (Jan 2, 2005)

http://www.puritansermons.com/baxter/baxter16.htm

andreas.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2005)

How would you respond to the argument that we are to "hate the sin but love the sinner"? 

(Sitting back and waiting for some good Puritan Board answers...)

[Edited on 2-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

There was an old discussion on this but I doubt it's still around. I am intrested in seeing a more learned response to that Andrew before I reply to it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 2, 2005)

If I really hated my sin, I'd stop sinning.


----------



## govols (Jan 2, 2005)

Webmaster,

That was where I was going. Sometimes it seems that we hate the sins of others before our own. We aren't putting others first, either. 

I don't really mean to put our sin on a scale from 1 to 10 but sometimes it seems that we do. Most of are really, really (righteous anger) offended when someone says GD-it but there are other sins that we commit and supposedly "hate" that we tolerate more than anything. We say we hate our sin but it "has" to be way down on our list.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

Isn't it harder to hate your sin BEFORE hand than it is to ahte it after it's been done?


----------



## govols (Jan 3, 2005)

Good question.

I hate squash and zucchini therefore I do not eat it or even get around it .

I used to hate a couple of people (sad but true) in High School BIWR (Before I Was Regenerated) and I would not have anything to do with them and I would avoid them, couldn't stand being around them.

Now to my sin. Is it the same way? It should be but ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Isn't it harder to hate your sin BEFORE hand than it is to ahte it after it's been done?



Isn't there a saying: it's easier to be forgiven than to get permission? I know as a parent that's what little children think. How often are we adults like little children before our Heavenly Father?


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jan 7, 2005)

I only wish I hated my sin as much as Jesus loves me.


----------



## Shane (Jan 7, 2005)

What an awesome day it will be when we are finally with our Lord and our battle with Sin will be over.

If you think about it, how blessed we are to be able to hate our sin. I also enjoy Psalm 51


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh boy what a glorious day it will be.Knowing we can worship our Lord with no blemish of sin or temptation on our thoughts.We will be perfect in his site,blameless.We will be able to look upon Him with our eyes gazing and look upon ourselves with no shame or guilt.We will be able to sing and have nothing pulling us back.We will not have to go to Him confessing sins but instead go to Him confessing our love and adoration of Him.Praise God!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2005)

Makes me think of that old Hymn "What a day that will be".


----------



## Average Joey (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Makes me think of that old Hymn "What a day that will be".



I never heard it....


----------



## gwine (Feb 11, 2005)

(solo)

There is coming a day
When no heartaches shall come
No more clouds in the sky
No more tears to fill the eye
All is peace forevermore
On that happy golden shore
What a day, glorious day, that will be

(all together now)

What a day that will be
When my Jesus I shall see
As I look upon His face
The one who saved me by His grace
When (as?) He takes me by the hand
And leads me through the promised land
What a day, glorious day, that will be

(solo)

There'll be no sorrow there
No more burdens to share
No more sickness no pain
No more heartaches over there
And forever I will be
With the one who died for me
What a day, glorious day, that will be

(All together now)

What a day . . .

I hear that sung by the Spear Family (along with Bill Gaither) so long ago the dinosaurs were humming along . . .


----------



## street preacher (Feb 19, 2005)

I hate sin! The old man is dead (Romans 6) but the wickedness that is left over will haunt me for the rest of my life. Thank God that He has delivered us from the power of sin and that He continually delivers us from sin. May we hate it all the more and resist it even to the shedding of blood as Paul said to the Corinthians (I think). He said that they have not resisted sin even to the shedding of blood. I don't think he meant that literally but our fight against it should be very intense through the power of God and the christian disciplines.


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> If I really hated my sin, I'd stop sinning.



 

Sadly, I don't see in my experience the continous, constant, hatred of sin. I find my experience to be in Romans Ch. 7-8 and Gal 5:17

Here are some words from Matthew Henry:
_
That there is in every one a struggle between the flesh and the spirit (Gal_5:17): The flesh (the corrupt and carnal part of us) lusts (strives and struggles with strength and vigour) against the spirit: it opposes all the motions of the Spirit, and resists every thing that is spiritual. On the other hand, the spirit (the renewed part of us) strives against the flesh, and opposes the will and desire of it: and hence it comes to pass that we cannot do the things that we would. As the principle of grace in us will not suffer us to do all the evil which our corrupt nature would prompt us to, so neither can we do all the good that we would, by reason of the oppositions we meet with from that corrupt and carnal principle. Even as in a natural man there is something of this struggle (the convictions of his conscience and the corruption of his own heart strive with one another; his convictions would suppress his corruptions, and his corruptions silence his convictions), so in a renewed man, where there is something of a good principle, there is a struggle between the old nature and the new nature, the remainders of sin and the beginnings of grace; and this Christians must expect will be their exercise as long as they continue in this world.
_


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 19, 2005)

I am very much pleased with how often this thread keeps popping up! After you think it's gone someone finds it and comments.


----------



## Texas Aggie (May 11, 2005)

God is the judge... I am not. I believe God hates sin and He also hates the sinner (unless their name happens to be written in the Lamb's Book of Life). "We hate sin yet love the sinner" is probably appropriate for us here on earth... for we do not know who's names are written in the Book of Life. Our obedience to His law, our prayers and our love for others shows this depraved world the light of Jesus Christ... you don't even need to mention your a Christian, they will know by you actions (and most will probably hate you anyway).

I hate sin yet I feel deeply sad for those around me who live in sin and absolutely love it. I really do not care what they do, yet I pray for those around me who lead a sinfull life and become co-workers, neighbors and friends. However, I am stirred to anger when their sin affects me or they way I raise my family... this is when I try not to hate the sinner. As a husband and father, it is my responsibility to protect my family from sin. Sin is already passed to our children and the influence of the world only makes my job harder as a parent. I do get angry when I have to work over-time in the morality department because my neighbors (and their children) do not share the same standards of behavior. It's very frustrating. 

I think the people of the world can be classified into three groups: the elect, the sinner and the wicked. I believe there is a difference between the sinner and the wicked. As for the elect, we have both the Holy Spirit dwelling within as well as God's law written in our heart (provisions given to us by God under the New Covenant). Now, we are equiped to "put away sin." Why we sin is simply an exercise of our will. We make a choice to disobey the law of God and stray away from His will.

I'm not sure how we justify sinning now that we have a means to resist... I am starting to wonder what consequence we as Christians will endure if we continue to sin willfully over and over again after we have received the knowledge of the truth and become partakers of the New Covenant. I am not really concerned with the rest of the world. I take heed to myself first, then my family. Once I get that under control, then I might have the time and stamina to worry about church members, my community, the federal government. I leave the rest of the world to God. Again, I believe He hates sin and He hates the sinner as well as the wicked.


----------

